# Flash Dryer



## JSIVinyl2013 (Feb 17, 2016)

I turned my Flash dryer on this morning and waited for it to heat up..I now have a HHH code and it wont heat...any idea whats up with it?


----------



## PrintYouUp (Jun 6, 2016)

What model you have?


----------



## JSIVinyl2013 (Feb 17, 2016)

16x16 wks....thats all thats on it


----------



## PrintYouUp (Jun 6, 2016)

Can you post a picture of the unit?


----------



## PrintYouUp (Jun 6, 2016)

Well, I guess it was fixed since I haven't heard back from the OP. Most of the times it's a simple fix. Flash dryers are pretty simple when you open them up.


----------



## LeoPagani (Dec 21, 2016)

I am also having the same issue with the same model, has anyone figured out what is wrong with it?


----------

